# ID Crypt without inflorescence



## SusanTheSnail (Jun 14, 2020)

I have this crypt growing for 1 year. It stays only about 3 inches tall and more spread out. Im growing it under 2 hours of direct early morning sun and its heavily shaded the rest of the day.




















mo


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

If I had to guess I'd say wendtii.


----------

